# American moving to Spain



## Questerman (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi, moving to Spain and wanted to ask about companies that will ship cars?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

There is a fare bit of faffing about registering an imported car, it may well be easier to buy one when you get to Spain.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Questerman said:


> Hi, moving to Spain and wanted to ask about companies that will ship cars?


You need to do some research. The cost of bringing a car over, unless it is one that you value or treasure, can be very expensive. Then you have to consider if you will be able to get it matriculated to Spanish plates here, and if you cant then when you are a Spanish resident you wont be able to drive it on US plates.

If it's any help I know of a company that imports American Cars in Spain. They are called Route 66, heres the link About us
They may be able to give you some advice on how to bring cars over from the States (or even sell you one that is already here!)


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Have you found a way to get your license quickly?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Have you found a way to get your license quickly?


not to mention the visa....


----------



## Questerman (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone. The information has been insightful and very helpful.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Questerman said:


> Thanks everyone. The information has been insightful and very helpful.


There's a whole section on cars, importing, licenses etc in the FAQ sticky, mostly from the UK point of view, but there is stuff about Americans/ the US and some links too, I believe.


----------



## Questerman (Oct 9, 2013)

...on getting my drivers license I assumed I would go in and rake the test. Will it be more process then that?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Questerman said:


> ...on getting my drivers license I assumed I would go in and rake the test. Will it be more process then that?


Do you mean take the test?
If you already speak Spanish and can study the highway code then no, that'll be OK!

Hmmm, or will it?


----------



## Questerman (Oct 9, 2013)

.. yes, I meant take the test. I was hoping they would have an English version of the test. Based on your post I guess not.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Do you mean take the test?
> If you already speak Spanish and can study the highway code then no, that'll be OK!
> 
> Hmmm, or will it?


jaja

17 year old daughter is studying for it atm 

hours & hours of practice on the computer at the driving school - theory classes whenever she can fit them in

she can't even get behind a wheel until she's 18, which she is finding VERY frustrating!

bear in mind that she speaks native-level Spanish (according to her teachers, not me) she reckons it's FAR from easy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Questerman said:


> .. yes, I meant take the test. I was hoping they would have an English version of the test. Based on your post I guess not.[/QUOTE
> Well, it does exist, but how readily available it is is another matter and I'm thinking about the theory. I've never heard of the practical being done in English.
> Here's a thread that may point you in the right direction
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/100117-taking-spanish-driving-test.html


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Questerman said:


> .. yes, I meant take the test. I was hoping they would have an English version of the test. Based on your post I guess not.


I've heard that there's an English version of the written part of the test, but that the translation is so bad as to be almost incomprehensible 

you'd be unlikely I should think, to get an English-speaking examiner for the practical, but I might be wrong


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> bear in mind that she speaks native-level Spanish (according to her teachers, not me)* she reckons it's FAR from easy*


Which is bloody amazing considering the standard of some Spanish driving!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> jaja
> 
> 17 year old daughter is studying for it atm
> 
> ...


I can tell you from my own experience, it's definitely far from easy. As I knew it was difficult I studied really hard and passed first time, practical on the second attempt, but I know several Spaniards who didn't study sufficiently and ended up failing, sometimes more than once!
If you fail I think there are some time limits like you have to go to xxx number of classes before you take it again or you have to wait xxx number of days/ weeks...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I can tell you from my own experience, it's definitely far from easy. As I knew it was difficult I studied really hard and passed first time, practical on the second attempt, but I know several Spaniards who didn't study sufficiently and ended up failing, sometimes more than once!
> If you fail I think there are some time limits like you have to go to xxx number of classes before you take it again or you have to wait xxx number of days/ weeks...


yes that's right - she has to do the required classes - she can have as much 'computer time' as she wants though, to practice the theory - & there's some sort of practical simulation on it too

included in the 'registration fee' is the classes, as much computer time as you want, & one attempt each at the actual written & practical tests

there is apparently a minimum number of practical lessons required before they allow you to sit the test - don't know how many - but the school reckons that for a first timer you'd need at least 15...


----------



## Questerman (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks all.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

it all depends if you can drive already. I studied last month for the theory, on my own, in Spanish, because as you have said the English is not very understandable in parts. But I do know people who have taken the theory in English, and passed it.
I'm now with a driving school, and have 4 classes this week, and the exam Friday.
So there isn't a minimum exactly....the 4 classes were what they thought would be appropriate.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elisa31bcn said:


> it all depends if you can drive already. I studied last month for the theory, on my own, in Spanish, because as you have said the English is not very understandable in parts. But I do know people who have taken the theory in English, and passed it.
> I'm now with a driving school, and have 4 classes this week, and the exam Friday.
> So there isn't a minimum exactly....the 4 classes were what they thought would be appropriate.


I believe the conditions come into force if you fail a test. There are certain conditions that have to be met before you are permitted to retake it.
For the theory you can prepare it on your own, but the practical, if you don't already know how to drive is practically impossible to prepare if you don't go to a school. You have to practice in a car with two sets of pedals for a start!
One guy has done it though. It took him 11 years and about 2,500€
http://www.publico.es/449129/como-sacarse-el-carne-de-conducir-sin-ir-a-la-autoescuela


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> it all depends if you can drive already. I studied last month for the theory, on my own, in Spanish, because as you have said the English is not very understandable in parts. But I do know people who have taken the theory in English, and passed it.
> I'm now with a driving school, and have 4 classes this week, and the exam Friday.
> So there isn't a minimum exactly....the 4 classes were what they thought would be appropriate.


It took me two tries to pass the theory exam and one to pass the road test. 

I did the exam in Spanish because I found the bad translation and the BrE (sorry guys!) vocabulary about as tough as doing the exam in Spanish. 

Your biggest problem is going to be finding an autoescuela that will let you use their car to do the exam since you can't just use any old car to do the road test in.


----------



## Questerman (Oct 9, 2013)

In looking for work is it typical for English speakers to just target English companies?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Questerman said:


> In looking for work is it typical for English speakers to just target English companies?


As a US citizen I think you need to be sponsored by an employer who has to prove that they are unable to find the qualities they need locally. There is such high unemployment already, that unless you do have a good profession, its going to be almost impossible. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Questerman (Oct 9, 2013)

...my wife is Spanish from Barcelona we are moving back so the family can be together. I have a NIE card(work permit). Do you think it will still be difficult to find work?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Questerman said:


> ...my wife is Spanish from Barcelona we are moving back so the family can be together. I have a NIE card(work permit). Do you think it will still be difficult to find work?


Definitely yes. Unless you have a good solid profession. The unemployment in Spain is horrendous sadly. Does your NIE allow you to work??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Questerman (Oct 9, 2013)

I think as a resident with a work card I can work....your thoughts as I'm not sure. Talking to the con


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Questerman said:


> I think as a resident with a work card I can work....your thoughts as I'm not sure. Talking to the con


yes if you're married to a Spanish citizen & you have a resident card then you can work legally

as the others have said - actually _finding _work will be another matter - though not necessarily impossible

you say you have a NIE & resident card? Yet it seems that you don't live here atm? My understanding is that if you have this from a previous residence here, & then you leave to live in another country, it expires after a certain time

if that is your situation I'd check that your card is still valid


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Questerman said:


> ...my wife is Spanish from Barcelona we are moving back so the family can be together. I have a NIE card(work permit). Do you think it will still be difficult to find work?


Your wife is your "golden ticket", you can work here and don't worry about the NIE being expired, just head back to extranjería to check. If you don't already have your residency permit, don't forget your marriage certificate (legalized by the consulate if need be!!) 

Regarding finding work, empieza a hablar con tu mujer en español *ya.* You're going to have a lot better chances if you're bilingual. If you don't mind me asking, where are you guys moving to? (What autonomous community?)

What field do you work in? Are you willing to work in other fields? My only advice is whatever you do, do it very well and build a solid network. I've got loads of work, but the other thing is it means I'm up at 8 am to start writing and that I won't get home tonight until 10 pm after my last class. Then again, I'm young and don't have any kids so I'd rather earn cash to save than sit around at home... 

Unless you're rolling in cash, I'm not sure I'd import the car. It's going to have to pass ITV and, depending on what car you have, taxes might be high on it. My husband always complains about how our American cars are such gas-guzzlers and that in Spain we'd pay a lot of taxes because they're not as environmentally friendly.

Gas is another thing - what sort of mileage does your car get? Remember that gas here right now is about 1.50€/l ($7.69/gal) whereas diesel is 1.35€ in my area.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, it's a challenge. I came to Barcelona because i fell in love with my husband, and it was easier for me, workwise, than it would have been for him in the States.. It took a while to get established, and make contacts,(I'm a musician) but I'm happy now to have made the jump. It helps if you can have pacience, and embrace the opportunity to experience a new life.


----------



## Questerman (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks guys. We are moving to Barcelona from San Francisco. Im an IT portfolio/Program Manager. My background is IT healthcare and compliance.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Questerman said:


> Thanks guys. We are moving to Barcelona from San Francisco. Im an IT portfolio/Program Manager. My background is IT healthcare and compliance.


Freelancing online might guarantee you some income from the get-go, and I imagine you might be able to find IT work.


----------

